
We made it to the frontpage of Product Hunt. It was pointless - naeemtee
https://medium.com/contentfly/we-made-it-to-the-front-page-of-product-hunt-it-was-pointless-f3bae82bbb52
======
PaulHoule
And you wrote it up on Tedium, that was...

